# Got my Walleye back!



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I caught my biggest walleye ever back in April and just got it back from Larry at Acorn Ridge Taxidermy who is a sponsor on this site. His handle is fish patroll. He did an amazing job and was a great guy to do business with. I would recommend him to anyone. Thanks again Larry!


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great looking walleye how big was it


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Right around 30", didnt get a weight on him, Thanks!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice looking mount. Congrat's on your trophy.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

great looking eye!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

id get your money back imo


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> id get your money back imo


:lol: I believe you and Larry went to the same schooL?


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

great looking walleye you have there. they did a sweet job.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

loweboats said:


> Well I caught my biggest walleye ever back in April and just got it back from Larry at Acorn Ridge Taxidermy who is a sponsor on this site. His handle is fish patroll. He did an amazing job and was a great guy to do business with. I would recommend him to anyone. Thanks again Larry!


 thanks for the kind words,Mike it was a pleasure doing business with you as well.


----------

